# "Round Tower" Bridgeport clone mill, $1999 (San Diego)



## kb58 (May 30, 2019)

https://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/tls/d/escondido-bridgeport-clone-very-good/6896741801.html
Seems like a good deal if intact. No relation.


----------



## markba633csi (May 30, 2019)

For a second I thought it said "Robin Trower" 
rock guitar player from the 70s


----------

